# Clean up



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is a new clean up on Saturday at 10 am starting in el Agouza up to Midan Gaala (that is the roundabout at the Sheraton hotel) and I have been asked to join in and I will and so will my young staff, the ones that are ages with me wont do it as
I suspect it has something to do with the 10 am start


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a new clean up on Saturday at 10 am starting in el Agouza up to Midan Gaala (that is the roundabout at the Sheraton hotel) and I have been asked to join in and I will and so will my young staff, the ones that are ages with me wont do it as
> I suspect it has something to do with the 10 am start


I was quite impressed the other day while I was out. Between my part of Alex's (middle) right up to Montazah I passed by a lot of people holding onto paint brushes and rollers along the sea front. I couldn't tell the bits they have been painting however.. It was not until I was on the way back that I realised I not spoted a tin of paint on anybody! But there must of been! lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> There is a new clean up on Saturday at 10 am starting in el Agouza up to Midan Gaala (that is the roundabout at the Sheraton hotel) and I have been asked to join in and I will and so will my young staff, the ones that are ages with me wont do it as
> I suspect it has something to do with the 10 am start


People are also doing this in other areas of Cairo, Friday 18th 2pm in Tahrir Sq, Saturday 19th at 2pm in Masr Gedida. 

I think the initiative is great. In the long run however what Egypt really need is a garbage collection and street cleaning system that actually works


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, people didn't do much about the trash where I live, but they kinda did stop throwing their trash every where! So I'm hoping it would be a start for something good!

However what I did like is the "tips" part, people kinda stopped offering "tips" for "officials" to get what they're entitled to have for free, and the "officials" don't seem to complain about it.......I was looking for some kinda service that I HAD to "Tip" the guy to get or else I would never get it!! But yesterday I got the "Yes Sir please let me see what I can do" from the same guy, then he looked for it, got it, and gave it to me with a genuine face, I gave him its price ONLY, wished him a nice night and left, (No he wasn't smiling, but he wasn't upset that I didn't give him tips either! Good enough for me!).

So that is something to be proud of :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest I am only doing around my building an no where else, I actually don't approve of people doing it as the government should employ people to do it, I know there are road sweepers but they sweep to the end of the road and leave it there! I couldn't use the stairs on the bridge the other week as they were full of rubbish that the road sweepers had thrown.
There is also an alley way that I often use and that is used as a dumping ground by the road sweepers then set alight every month or so.
In the UK there is a landfill tax as spare land is at a premium, there is no need for that here, there must be plenty of places in the desert that they could use for rubbish instead of the back of my street.
Now don't let me get started on cars why all the abandoned cars? Where are the scrap metal merchants?


----------

